# Monogram SVO in 4E Dark Sage - Done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, since it’s the 50th anniversary of the Mustang this year, I got motivated to pull a ‘Stang out of the stash and have a go at it! Of course, I decided to pick the weirdest one I had; no ’68 Shelbys or ‘80s 5.0L cars would fill the bill. I wanted to do a Mustang that most people seem to have forgotten about. Clearly, the oft-derided SVO was a perfect candidate!

I’d picked up the Monogram 1/24 kit a couple of years ago, and in researching it, I’d found that it didn’t come in many colours. However, I also stumbled across a couple in dark green. Doing more research, I found that this colour was for the Hertz rent-a-car ones only. I was immediately drawn to this rare version of a fairly obscure car, and, well, the rest is history!

Check out my 4E Dark Sage SVO and tell me what you think!

*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/monogram-124-1985-5-mustang-svo-hertz-4e-special/*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

As always, you do some very nice work. The detailing is excellent ! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

...SVO? What exactly is that?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

SVO means "Special Vehicle Operations".

It's a Ford division charged with suping up their cars and making higher performance versions. I belive it was the direct forerunner of the "SVT" we see in modern times.

They did a lot of work on the Mustang to create the SVO, too. New brakes, wheels, suspension, engine tweaks, new styling, hood, headlamps and spoiler, you name it.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up Faust.....I had no idea what it meant! Now tho, it makes sense!


----------

